# General > General Chat >  Alaskan Wilderness Adventure

## Hemingway

I am not sure where I post to look for backpacking / wilderness survival partners, so I thought here was fine.

This upcoming summer I will be heading out to the Alaskan wilderness to survive off the land for a bit. The time frame can range from a few weeks to a couple months depending on who would come. 

I am looking for someone who might be interested in this kind of adventure and would be able to spend a portion of the upcoming summer backpacking, hunting, surviving in the Alaskan wild with me. 

I understand the risks and that is why I am taking the time to prepare ahead of time. Venturing out with a partner or a small group will make the trip both more successful and enjoyable. 

Some background information on myself:
I am a 26 year old male from the Yorba Linda area of Orange County, California. Right now I'm finishing up my bachelor's degree at Cal State Long Beach. I have recently returned from my 2nd tour in Iraq and am now finished with the Marine Corps. I have some survival experience from time spent in British Columbia, Canada in winter. 

If this kind of trip sounds interesting to you, feel free to message me. 
Obviously, you want to meet get to know someone before heading out on a big survival trip.

----------


## nell67

Let the games begin.......

----------


## trax

Actually, that was a fairly well articulated post compared to most adventure offers we see come and go here. Good luck Hemingway.

----------


## nell67

Yea,but he should at least get to know us before he asks us out to the woods with him,muahahahaha!!!!!!

----------


## trax

> Yea,but he should at least get to know us before he asks us out to the woods with him,muahahahaha!!!!!!


---speaking of that, did I ever tell you guys about MDN's marvelous meatloaf? There's something in that recipe that I just can't place, but mmmmm, yummy!

----------


## Sourdough

I think the problem is that people are using the wrong words. So Hemingway, describe what it will look like......We all get naked and just head into the wilderness, (That was done successfully 6 years ago).

What would this adventure look like, that some food or no food...? Take a sleeping bag...?

See I think what people call a survival adventure might look like a pack pack hike, eating berries, and salmon, trout, etc.

But maybe Hemingway has a different picture in his head....?

----------


## trax

I think young Hemingway explained himself quite well, he said summer time, he said living off the land, he indicated a few weeks to a few months, he said he's been preparing and described his own outdoor experience and military experience. I would think it's now upon anyone who thinks it's a good idea to join him to press him for further details, and that way we don't need to spend another thread ripping someone apart.  Now, as to pictures in one's head, Hopeak you know I've been trying to stay away from those mushrooms, since I was lambasted as a hippy by the much lamented SamR. but hey....anytime anyone wants to compare the pictures in their heads, I'm up for it. :Big Grin:

----------


## Sourdough

My point is that what he calls survival adventure, I would call a subsistance exercise.

----------


## crashdive123

I too thought that Hemingway did a good job with his request and explanation.  Obviously to anybody interested there will be many more questions.  Welcome to the forum Hemingway and good look with your adventure.  Thank you for your service.

----------


## Fletcher

Hemingway, We need more information........location, mode of travel. Are you taking any food?  Alaska has strict hunting regs. will ya fish for supper or gather berries? more info please.

----------


## trax

> My point is that what he calls survival adventure, I would call a subsistance exercise.


you say tomayto, I say tomahto, you say....aw heck you know. I just thought he did better than a lot of other new folks, but see ol Fletcher there is looking for more info...c'mon Hemingway, get up and bark at us...attaboy.

----------


## Hemingway

Wow, interesting responses to my post. Of course I expect to get to know anyone who might be interested, that is why I am posting so far in advance. By doing this, I am hopeful that I can begin a dialog with those of similar interest. 

In the meantime prior to actually setting out to Alaska, I will be purchasing better supplies and equipment and practicing survival skills further. Right now I am in the pre-planning stage so not every detail is worked out yet, such as exact location, date of departure, etc. I am hoping those things can be developed with the partner or small group, but regardless, I will be planning as time goes by, even if I cannot find someone. 

So, regarding the specifics: Yes to sleeping bags, iso mats, initial food and staples (salt, rice, etc). Hunting and fishing would of course occur. 

I apologize if my original post was unclear. I did not mean it to sound hyper minimalist. I fully intend to venture into the wilderness well supplied, i.e. warming layers, poncho, waterproof boots, firearm and enough ammunition, collapsible fishing pole, snare wire, parachute cord, finger saw, machete, several alternate sources to create fire, etc. etc. 

As far as time frame is concerned, I am flexible for the summer depending on the needs of who would join me, but ideally I am thinking May/June and the trip could range from 2-3 weeks to 2-3 months or so. I know that sounds like a broad spectrum, which it is, but I understand that people have lives, jobs, school (as I do) and I am not setting the time line in concrete. For myself, I'd like to be out there for a month at least, assuming everything is going well, but I am totally flexible depending on people's circumstances. 

If anything I wrote is unclear, please let me know and I will try to explain more. Also, I don't expect this to result in "yeah, sign me up". This is more of an invitation for me and people of similar interest to start discussing if it would be something worthy of undertaking together. I definitely want to talk and meet with whoever would be interested and hopefully be able to do mini trips or at least some practical application exercises before setting out, so we will be comfortable with each other and have a level of confidence in each other's outdoor competence.

----------


## trax

How very refreshing, thought, pre-planning. This young man could set a dangerous precedent for some of our adventurous types.

----------


## Sourdough

> Wow, interesting responses to my post. Of course I expect to get to know anyone who might be interested, that is why I am posting so far in advance. By doing this, I am hopeful that I can begin a dialog with those of similar interest. 
> 
> In the meantime prior to actually setting out to Alaska, I will be purchasing better supplies and equipment and practicing survival skills further. Right now I am in the pre-planning stage so not every detail is worked out yet, such as exact location, date of departure, etc. I am hoping those things can be developed with the partner or small group, but regardless, I will be planning as time goes by, even if I cannot find someone. 
> 
> So, regarding the specifics: Yes to sleeping bags, iso mats, initial food and staples (salt, rice, etc). Hunting and fishing would of course occur. 
> 
> I apologize if my original post was unclear. I did not mean it to sound hyper minimalist. I fully intend to venture into the wilderness well supplied, i.e. warming layers, poncho, waterproof boots, firearm and enough ammunition, collapsible fishing pole, snare wire, parachute cord, finger saw, machete, several alternate sources to create fire, etc. etc. 
> 
> As far as time frame is concerned, I am flexible for the summer depending on the needs of who would join me, but ideally I am thinking May/June and the trip could range from 2-3 weeks to 2-3 months or so. I know that sounds like a broad spectrum, which it is, but I understand that people have lives, jobs, school (as I do) and I am not setting the time line in concrete. For myself, I'd like to be out there for a month at least, assuming everything is going well, but I am totally flexible depending on people's circumstances. 
> ...


Sounds reasonable, if I can help just ask. I have been doing that for 39 years in Alaska. I would suggest you dial in a location first as that will determine what gear you will want. For example: Everyone on the planet loathes hip boots, but many professionals only hike in hip boots, not of choice. Have fun, go for it. :Smile:

----------


## Hemingway

hopeak,  thanks. I will be seeking your wisdom on what gear you suggest as well as other information that will be of use regarding Alaska. 
Due you have e-mail?

----------


## Fletcher

What no knife? Sounds like a plan. You will probably have fun. Like hopeAk  said you will need hip boots. In Ak if its not up hill its WET. Tundra in the summertime is HARD WALKING
you will also need a head net or extra blood handy. Head nets are cheaper though! Have fun man. Be carefull not carefree and watch your six. you'll do fine.

----------


## Sourdough

> hopeak,  thanks. I will be seeking your wisdom on what gear you suggest as well as other information that will be of use regarding Alaska. 
> Due you have e-mail?


Yes, But others would enjoy the dialog. You can PM me if it is personal. Maybe we should have the conversation in the blog section or on this thread. A lot of people will have the same questions. This is what I joined the forum to do. "Those that are to old to do, teach".

----------


## Bibow

and those that are to young to do learn.

----------


## Hemingway

Fletcher, yes, I will be bringing a knife. I was not listing every single piece of gear I am taking, just was trying to explain that this is not some venture in minimalism, and that I will head out well equiped. 

Any and all insight into gear will be greatly appreciated though. If people want to post gear lists I will be happy to see the different perspectives.

----------


## Fletcher

well I'm 61 and still under the impression of a doer until I'ma doing!!!!!

----------


## nell67

Oh, we have LOT"S of those gear lists posted on the forum,use the search function and you'll find tons of'em!

----------


## crashdive123

Hemmingway - if I didn't have the committments that I do, I'd be interested in joining you.  Good luck with your adventure.

----------


## Fletcher

> Fletcher, yes, I will be bringing a knife. I was not listing every single piece of gear I am taking, just was trying to explain that this is not some venture in minimalism, and that I will head out well equiped. 
> 
> Any and all insight into gear will be greatly appreciated though. If people want to post gear lists I will be happy to see the different perspectives.


 Hemingway the kinfe was meant as a joke stick around you'll see

----------


## Sourdough

I don't think you will have any problem finding others to join you. However when the rubber hits the trail, most will back out for some reason at the very last moment. 

If you are going to take a firearm, (Note: I do not go to my outhouse unarmed) then you can rule out all of the National Parks. No firearms allowed.

Do you want to do a trail through the wilderness, or bushwhack across country...? Do you want a flying service to fly you into one spot and pick you up two weeks later elsewhere. At some point you need to choose a location, and exact time of the year, as 30 days sooner or 30 days later will alter the gear you need.

I would suggest you get a bunch of coffee table photo books of Alaska from the library, and also there are 5 good books on different trail systems to be hiked. Remember you can always leave the trail for a side bushwhacking adventure.

The planning is as much fun as the doing....and much better weather.

----------


## Hemingway

hopeak, again, thanks for the info. Yes, I suspect people will likely backout at the last minute, so I am hoping to develop several friendships and contacts for this so all my eggs aren't in one basket. You seem pretty confident that I will be able to find someone to join me. Do you have any suggestions of where I would find potential partners for this? Unfortunately, the southern California culture is not really at home in the woods, so I am finding it difficult to find anyone interested in undertaking something like this. I've posted on several sites, Craig's List, various facebook groups, etc. This is the only source where I have had any feedback. 

As far as firearms are concerned, I am leaning towards bringing my Mossberg 500 12 gauge shotgun. I had been debating about this a lot but figure the protection against bears that the shotgun would provide is invaluable compared to smaller options. Since I am not an experienced hunter, I was considering a .22 rifle for small game. I figured small game would be much easier to prepare and tend to, but the .22 will offer no protection from dangerous animals. I guess the ideal for 2 people would be a 12 gauge and a .22, as it opens the doors of small game, birds as well as larger animals, while still giving protection. Any thoughts on this topic? I own a shotgun as well as two semi automatic .22 rimfires. As I will be spending more money on additional equipment and supplies I would prefer not to have to buy another firearm for this trip. Any thoughts?

Forgive my ignorance, so if firearms make federal lands off limits, are there plenty of areas where I could venture other than state and federal lands? I am not opposed to trails, but I don't want to be 3 weeks into living off the land and see a family of hikers coming along while I am in the middle of hunting or cooking. 

As far as hiring someone to fly me in, I am leaning against that due to cost as well as the rigid timetable of the pilot's pickup. I want to be able to adapt to circumstances and if something negative happened, to at least know how I can hike back.

----------


## trax

Hemingway,

If you have one of each 12 gauge and a .22, you should be alright. I suggest you get plenty of practice with both before embarking. Also, if you're traveling through Canada to get to Alaska, check with Mountaintrekker, a member here, about carrying your weapons across Canada. We have some seriously retarded gun laws in this country.

----------


## Hemingway

trax,  thanks. If you had to select just one though, the 12 gauge or .22 which would you choose? I will be sure to practice with both, as you suggest. Unfortunately there are not many areas close by where I can practice marksmanship, but I will make sure it happens, as it is a priority. The Marine Corps taught me the fundamentals, so I am a decent shot, but I don't have experience hunting. If you have any tips or resources regarding marksmanship as it relates to hunting I would be very happy to read that.

----------


## crashdive123

With the fundamentals that you learned and your time in the Sand Box a little practice is probably all you need.

----------


## Riverrat

It would depend on what you want to do with the firearm. Hunting small game, 22, defense against bear, 12 gauge. You can also hunt small game with 12 gauge with bird shot. You may also go for the option of bear spray as well for defense, works great for black bears, others can tell you better for grizzlies. When are the hunting season's in your area? that is the best teacher, get out and hunt, may not be what is in Alaska, but will give you some great pointers on the art of hunting.  Would love to head out with ya, but because of injuries, and comminits......can always dream.

----------


## trax

Where you're going if I had to choose one over the other I'd go with the 12 guage. You can use a variety of shot, or slugs, for a variety of targets. An old buddy of mine up north has never used anything else, he hunts moose, caribou, geese, ducks, grouse and rabbit and he's dropped bear with it (he wasn't hunting bear at the time, the bear was getting too close, possibly amorous)  He's been using the same single shot 12 guage for years. Mind you, he's awfully good at getting in close to what he's hunting.

----------


## Hemingway

I agree that if one had to choose a single firearm, the 12 gauge would be the choice. I really like the idea of 2 people together, one with the shotgun and one with the .22. 

As far as rabbits are concerned, bird shot would be ok? I was concerned that it might pummel the meat. Again, I am not expert on this.

----------


## trax

Rabbits, if you're going to be camped anywhere for a day or two or three, consider snaring. Birdshot...yeah, maybe number 6 shot, you can go heavier, but why? You might have to pick some pellets out of the meat either way. Definitely consider snaring, remember bird shot is supposed to spread to take birds on the wing.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> I've posted on several sites, Craig's List, various facebook groups, etc. This is the only source where I have had any feedback.


Hemingway, I saw on Craig's list a guy who was recently released from prison (after spending 11 years for 2nd degree murder) that said prison has changed his life, and he wants to hook up with someone that likes the woods...  :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

It wasn't me I tell ya.  It wasn't me.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Yea, that's what ya said in court.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hemingway

Yeah, Craig's List is a weird thing indeed. The only responses I received were strange gay men wanting me to go to the woods with them in their RV....

I just want to find normal, decent people who have a love of the outdoors. After I graduate I will likely move from Southern California since it simply not enabling the lifestyle I want to pursue.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> After I graduate I will likely move from Southern California since it simply not enabling the lifestyle I want to pursue.


What are you majoring in?

----------


## Hemingway

I am an English major (creative writing). My university has a 30 unit wilderness studies program that I recently learned about, so I am likely going to pursue that as well.

----------


## nell67

> Yeah, Craig's List is a weird thing indeed. The only responses I received were strange gay men wanting me to go to the woods with them in their RV....
> 
> I just want to find normal, decent people who have a love of the outdoors. After I graduate I will likely move from Southern California since it simply not enabling the lifestyle I want to pursue.


Not the adventure you were looking for I'm guessing :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Hemingway

That was definitely not the adventure I was looking for..

----------


## RBB

I'd definitely check on hunting regs before I started hunting in AK.  You said you were thinking about June.  Not sure what you can hunt in June.  I'd go with the 12 gauge - more versatile.  If you are backpacking - kinda hard to carry two guns.

----------


## Gray Wolf

This might help:

Join the GetOutdoors Outdoor Network

http://www.getoutdoors.com/goshare/

----------


## klkak

> I'd definitely check on hunting regs before I started hunting in AK.  You said you were thinking about June.  Not sure what you can hunt in June.  I'd go with the 12 gauge - more versatile.  If you are backpacking - kinda hard to carry two guns.


About the only reason to carry a gun in most of the Alaska bush in June is for protection. You can still hunt bear and rabbit in allot of places. But almost everything else is closed to hunting. Better off carrying a fishing pole to provide food with.

----------


## saluki

Hemingway,

I'd be interested in discussing the trip with you.  I was also thinking of taking a trip out to Alaska this summer...I've got time after I graduate from college before I start my job.  I was initially thinking somewhere between Denali and Anchorage but would like to find a place with decent fishing for food.

----------


## Rick

Welcome saluki (Carbondale?). Why not race over to the Introductions section and tell us something about yourself?

----------


## Hemingway

Saluki, I look forward to talking with you more about this.

----------


## canid

normal, decent people eh. ...and you're looking _here_ for that...

well, i suppose it's as good a place as any.

my first thought, if you are to be visiting alaska in the summer is that all the DEET you can carry would be a good start. a bear _might_ try to eat  you, but the flies and mosquitoes *will*.

alaska is a big state, big by any country's standards, and pretty diverse. forgive me if i missed it somewhere, but is there a region or area you had in mind?

----------


## Rick

he said, " I was initially thinking somewhere between Denali and Anchorage but would like to find a place with decent fishing for food".

----------


## Hemingway

Saluki, if you are serious about the trip, please message me and we can discuss this in greater detail.

----------


## RBB

> I am not sure where I post to look for backpacking / wilderness survival partners, so I thought here was fine.
> 
> This upcoming summer I will be heading out to the Alaskan wilderness to survive off the land for a bit. The time frame can range from a few weeks to a couple months depending on who would come. 
> 
> I am looking for someone who might be interested in this kind of adventure and would be able to spend a portion of the upcoming summer backpacking, hunting, surviving in the Alaskan wild with me. 
> 
> I understand the risks and that is why I am taking the time to prepare ahead of time. Venturing out with a partner or a small group will make the trip both more successful and enjoyable. 
> 
> Some background information on myself:
> ...


Sounds interesting, but a bit of advice.  Never head out on a trip with someone you don't know - haven't camped with before.  

After 20 plus years in a fairly sedentary job, I'm no longer in peak physical condition, but I've been amazed at how much poorer shape some folks are.  In the last ten years I've done trips with a number of people who could barely manage an 85 rod portage, got the shakes from being out of sight of a building, and wanted to go home after three days.  Physically and psychologically there are a great many people out there who can't handle themselves in the woods.  If you are in any kind of situation where your only assets are you and the people who are with you - you don't want them along.

Go with people you've camped with before, people that you have some idea of their abilities and mental health.

----------


## Rick

That's one of the reasons I shy away from the "Hey, grab your bag and let's go hiking, Mr. Person I just met on the Internet."

Uh, no thanks. I don't know you and don't need to put my life in your hands. But thanks for the offer.

----------


## Hemingway

RBB,  you make an excellent point and I appreciate it. It was not my ideal to search for a partner for Alaska online. Unfortunately, none of my friends are interested in this undertaking. If I can find someone who is serious about this, I will definitely meet the person and hopefully do some mini trips together before Alaska, so we can feel confident in each other's abilities.

----------


## Hemingway

Well, I guess Saluki was not that serious about an Alaska trip, as I haven't heard anything... oh well.

----------


## Sourdough

> Well, I guess Saluki was not that serious about an Alaska trip, as I haven't heard anything... oh well.


This will start a firestorm: I think the people who visit this and similar forums, have a hard time shifting from inaction to action. Why be cold, wet, and sore from physical exertion, if you can just read about it and pretend.

This is where "the three" people who did a three month wilderness hike'about this year get indigent.

Most people won't go for a walk in the rain, if they can watch TV.

So my advise Mr. Hemingway is: "Just Do It".....people have been hiking'about Alaska "SOLO" for thousands of years. And if you are on the trail system. You will meet lots of nice people from "AMERICA"......... :Smile: 

What is the worst that could happen....? You could be the one........."For Whom the Bell Tolls". If you have never read it, it is a great read about, believing in something, enough to take action.

----------


## Hemingway

Hopeak, your message is very encouraging. You're absolutely right. What I want to do is by no means unique. Although I don't think I am going to be strictly on trails though. I will need to be hunting, etc. for food..

So far, I've received 3 responses, one from facebook, Saluki, and another member here who messaged me, all of which I felt excited about, but simply went no where. It's become clear that it will be unlikely I will find someone as motivated as myself for this. Certainly, I don't want to "sell" the idea and convince someone that it will be great, as he wouldn't be able to handle it once conditions became less than ideal. I was hoping to find someone as excited about this sort of thing as I am, but it doesn't look like that will happen. 

Regardless, this summer I will be backpacking in Alaska, with or without a partner.

----------


## Sourdough

There is lots of food on the trail system. All the Game Birds, and Fish, Wabbits. Look at it this way. Most Alaskans are lazy also. They mostly hunt on the trails and river beds, open country.

One very good Idea is get a summer job at one of the Remote Lodges, and hike on your days off, and after your employment is over.

----------


## Hemingway

Since it is very likely that I will do this alone, I am not quite concerned about the food situation. Let's say I am out there for 2 months. Pretty much, I need to bring my Mossberg 12 gauge because of bears... That being said... enough 12 gauge shells for 2 months worth of hunting,  that's a lot of space. I am not experienced in preparing and preserving meat of large game, so it's not like hunting a big animal and making it last 3 weeks is an option.

----------


## Sourdough

A.) You can not shoot any game without a NON-RESIDENT hunting license.

B.) Small Game Lic.$20.- Hunting Lic.$85.- Hunting and Trapping $250.- Each Black Bear Tag $225.- Moose $400.- etc.

So I would think Small game Lic. and Fishing Lic. carry fishing gear, and "AGUILA" minishells, they are dwarf .12 Gauge shotshells and/or slugs. They do not cycle in all pump action shotguns, but you can carry regular 2 3/4" or 3" when hiking. And put a minishell in to shoot a spruce hen, or wabbit.

I still think you need to FIRST choose WHERE to go. And WHEN you are going to go. Many locations will cost more to get to from Anchorage, than you will pay to get to Alaska from America. It could easily cost you $1,500 or more to get dropped off in the bush and picked up later.

I would start with lots of books on hiking in Alaska.

----------


## Hemingway

Hopeak, I greatly appreciate your info. I think I better get a Hunting and Trapping license as well as fishing then. I want to use snares as on part of my food gathering. Although, price wise, I'm tempted to just get the 20 dollar small game one...

I will look into the Dwarf rounds. Do you know off hand if the Mossberg 500 can use those? I know I can use 2 3/4 and 3 inch. I will bring a few 3 inch slugs for bear purposes (not hunting bear, but if an unfortunate situation happened). I've never been to Alaska, so this might sound stupid, but I was thinking, as a standard, I'd leave 2 slugs in the shotgun for hiking, just in case. Then if I ran across something to hunt, I'd cycle those 2 shells out for smaller shot. 

I know I haven't talked in great detail about location. I will be researching that more heavily in the next couple weeks. Off hand, I am thinking the greater Mt. McKinley area, but am by no means set on that. I have not adequately researched it enough. Time wise though, I am leaning towards starting May or June. I am not counting on it, but am still holding small hope that I might be able to find a partner for the trip in Alaska. I understand that the southern California culture is not keen on this sort of thing and I have virtually received no serious response on the subject. 

Additionally, I plan on driving up. This also provides another issue that I have not found a solution of. I know I can't simply leave my car at some place for a month or two. I don't want to get it towed, but not sure yet where I'd be able to leave it. Unfortunately, I don't have family in Alaska to help me out on this.

----------


## crashdive123

Hemingway - driving up will give you another logistical concern.  You may have to ship your weapons in advance, or purchase them in AK and ship them home when you are finished.

----------


## Sourdough

[QUOTE=Hemingway;80109] I've never been to Alaska, so this might sound stupid, but I was thinking, as a standard, I'd leave 2 slugs in the shotgun for hiking, just in case. Then if I ran across something to hunt, I'd cycle those 2 shells out for smaller shot. 

That works, and if the tube holds 4 or 5 shells, just have less shells in the tube, and push a shot shell into the "Next-up" position in the back of the tube when you want a shot shell next, then just one cycle and good to go. 

Don't know about the minishells in the Mossberg 500, but I think I did a thread on them and some people stated which firearms they cycle in. Try a search or start a new thread, I know they "did not" cycle every time in my Ithaca M-37 Featherweight.

----------


## Hemingway

I've driven to Canada twice with my shotgun. There was a fee.

----------


## Hemingway

It's been a while since I posted on the forum.

I just wanted to say hello again and am looking to head up to Alaska for part of this summer. I'm hoping to find a partner(s) for this.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> It's been a while since I posted on the forum.
> 
> I just wanted to say hello again and am looking to head up to Alaska for part of this summer. I'm hoping to find a partner(s) for this.


good to hear from you, stick around for a while we need some friends in here.

----------


## Hemingway

A few months back this thread had a lot of discussion on it. Is anyone interested in heading up to Alaska for part of this summer?

----------


## Sourdough

The: Alaska Outdoors Forum has whole sections on helping people moving to Alaska. And it appears that 148,MILLION out of work American-o's are moving to Alaska this summer to get rich, and have free everything, plus "Money for nothing, and the fish are free".

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> The: Alaska Outdoors Forum has whole sections on helping people moving to Alaska. And it appears that 148,MILLION out of work American-o's are moving to Alaska this summer to get rich, and have free everything, plus "Money for nothing, and the fish are free".


havent you watched "the deadlyest catch"? big crabs giant waves and a captain that calls you a fish.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> The: Alaska Outdoors Forum has whole sections on helping people moving to Alaska. And it appears that 148,MILLION out of work American-o's are moving to Alaska this summer to get rich, and have free everything, plus "Money for nothing, and the fish are free".


lol. I'm bucking two trends in one. Instead of moving to Alaska, I'm going to jump the border from the American side to Mexico.  Now I need to go work on my spanglish.

Via con pollo! You'll never go hungry.

----------


## Hemingway

I'm not planning to move to Alaska, just spend a month or so up there backpacking, hunting and living off the land.

----------


## Nativedude

> Hemingway wrote: *"As far as firearms are concerned, I am leaning towards bringing my Mossberg 500 12 gauge shotgun. I had been debating about this a lot but figure the protection against bears that the shotgun would provide is invaluable compared to smaller options. Since I am not an experienced hunter, I was considering a .22 rifle for small game. I figured small game would be much easier to prepare and tend to, but the .22 will offer no protection from dangerous animals. I guess the ideal for 2 people would be a 12 gauge and a .22, as it opens the doors of small game, birds as well as larger animals, while still giving protection. Any thoughts on this topic? I own a shotgun as well as two semi automatic .22 rimfires. As I will be spending more money on additional equipment and supplies I would prefer not to have to buy another firearm for this trip. Any thoughts?"*


The 12ga. with various types of ammo would work fine. Sobot slugs for anything large and cantankerous, steel bird shot for smaller animals. (I would use steel shot so that you don't have to worry about eating lead laden meat, and steel shot is much easier to find in the meat so that you don't break a tooth on a piece of lead shot).




> Hemingway wrote: *". . .I don't want to be 3 weeks into living off the land and see a family of hikers coming along while I am in the middle of hunting or cooking."*


It would be pretty rare indeed to run across other hikers unless you are hiking in a high volume tourist area.

I have taken survival trips into Denali and have rarely come across other hikers. Maybe 3 times in 15 years?!




> Hemingway wrote: *"As far as hiring someone to fly me in, I am leaning against that due to cost as well as the rigid timetable of the pilot's pickup. I want to be able to adapt to circumstances and if something negative happened, to at least know how I can hike back."*


You can find reasonably prices air services and they will pick you up when you want, unless the weather is not permissive. Then they will come A.S.A.P.

I have had to wait as long as 6 extra days to be picked up due to high winds from the tail end of a tsunami off the coast of Japan.

The Alaska back country can be a harsh taskmaster. It is much different hiking deep in the back country in AK than it is in the Sierras or Rocky mountains of the lower 48, albeit much more beautiful terrain!

Long sleeves and head net are a must during black fly season. Even if it is breezy the little buggers still come around.

Depending on where you go, May/June can be rainy, wet and/or snowy and you will need plenty fire starter (petroleum soaked cotton balls work well or Trioxane fuel bars) to get your tinder going. It is one of those JIC (Just In Case) items that is better to have and not need, than to need and not have.

I would also advise you get a 2-way hand-held short wave radio w/a solar charger. . .JIC, a U.S.G.S. topo map and a good quality lenstatic compass is another must!

If I can help in any other way just send me a PM.  :Smile:

----------


## Hemingway

Nativedude,  thanks for your info. I appreciate it. What exactly is a enstatic compass? I have a regular compass but am not familiar with that term. 

One of my biggest concerns is finding a partner for this. I think for general enjoyment, as well as personal safety, it will be a huge asset to go out into the wilderness with someone. My problem is, I can't find anyone who's even interested in such an ordeal or is willing to set aside the time to actually do it.

----------


## crashdive123

Here's a little bit about the lensatic compass, also called military field compass.  http://mysite.du.edu/~jcalvert/astro/lensatic.htm

----------


## Nativedude

Description of a lenstatic compass. Also known as a _"sighting compass"._

There are a lot of compasses that do not work up here, but the lenstatic type work the best of any of the compasses. And than work for more than just just reading directions. They work well for landmark navigation as well.  :Smile:

----------


## owl_girl

are you paying for the transportation of your partner? gust wondering. i cant go this year. i have to much planed for this summer but it sounds like it would be lots of fun.

----------


## Hemingway

I wasn't planning on paying for the transportation of my partner. I have a lot of gear and the tent, as well as the shotgun and rifle, so things like that are already taken care of.

----------


## Nativedude

> Hemingway wrote: *"I wasn't planning on paying for the transportation of my partner. I have a lot of gear and the tent, as well as the shotgun and rifle, so things like that are already taken care of."*


What area of Alaska are you planning on going to?

And you could take the ferry across from Washington or go up the AK coast highway. Then you don't need to worry about Canada.

If you go through CA you need to make a complete list of everything you are taking or you will be stuck at the boarded for H-O-U-R-S!!!!!

----------


## Rick

I watched a young couple with a U-Haul have everything and I mean everything removed from their truck and trailer and piled out on the parking lot as the custom's folks went through it. Then they got to load it back up themselves. Sad but necessary these days, I guess. 

As Native Dude said, you can take the Alaska water ferries just about anywhere you want to go along the coast. 

http://www.dot.state.ak.us/amhs/index.shtml

----------


## Sourdough

> I watched a young couple with a U-Haul have everything and I mean everything removed from their truck and trailer and piled out on the parking lot as the custom's folks went through it. Then they got to load it back up themselves. Sad but necessary these days, I guess. 
> 
> As Native Dude said, you can take the Alaska water ferries just about anywhere you want to go along the coast. 
> 
> http://www.dot.state.ak.us/amhs/index.shtml



I was driving a "Super Cub" Piper PA-18-150 over to Dawson, in Canada. And as I was clearing U.S. Customs in Northway, Alaska. I ask the agent what she could do in checking my aircraft. I was politely informed, she could fully disassemble it, take the engine apart, cut up the frame of the aircraft. I said the U.S. Government would have a big bill for reassembly. She said, she could, and would leave all the parts on the runway, and it would be my problem, and my expense to reassemble the aircraft. I love America, It is my Government I fear.

----------


## Nativedude

I have taken the ferry on several occasions. You can rent a cabin (they're kinda pricey) or pitch a tent (which I did) on the upper deck (though space is limited) on a first come, first served basis, but it is an inexpensive and fun way to travel from WA to AK and the view is spectacular!!

----------


## justin_baker

So, are you still alive?
Kidding of course....
but really.

I hope to take a trip like this someday but i need a few years worth of experience before, especially in the way of navigation so i know where i am going and exactly how to get back out. I think it would be cool to walk into the center of the deepest and most remote forest in the world

----------


## crashdive123

> So, are you still alive?
> Kidding of course....
> but really.
> 
> I hope to take a trip like this someday but i need a few years worth of experience before, especially in the way of navigation so i know where i am going and exactly how to get back out.* I think it would be cool to walk into the center of the deepest and most remote forest in the world*


The only thing Native Dude has walked to is the center of downtown Detroit.

----------


## justin_baker

> The only thing Native Dude has walked to is the center of downtown Detroit.


I think that would be more dangerous.

----------

